# Layout progress video.



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Worked hard on my layout this winter first vid is a general one the second has more focus on the entire layout and my power roster third is the new yard that I have redone seems like ten times..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgWJs0sKLQ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM_IkYTxDBI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0XJeka6rg0


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It comes alive with the scenery started.
Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:

Do you know how to directly link the video?

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgWJs0sKLQ4 < from your video, Just copy everything after the equal sign. This QgWJs0sKLQ4

Click on the






above in the posting box.

You will get something like this {} in between just add what you copied. QgWJs0sKLQ4

It will come out like this,


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the tip I will have to try that out!


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Added a road and ballast to the yard.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

You have been busy..... and it looks good. Wish I had the space you have! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

